# Keep your fingers crossed!!



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I found this ad on Craigslist this morning for an adorable 4 month old Maltese and they're only a 15 minute drive away from me! It just seems perfect. I would love for this to work out!! I'm just waiting for a response now. 

Here she is:
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pet/830493469.html


----------



## Briasmom (Sep 4, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed. Jersey is such a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh she is really cute! :wub: What a bad situation she is in. I'm hoping Pebbles gets a new sister! :biggrin: Having two is soooo much fun btw!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Sep 7 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631351


> Oh my gosh she is really cute! :wub: What a bad situation she is in. I'm hoping Pebbles gets a new sister! :biggrin: Having two is soooo much fun btw![/B]



I know! That is such a poor excuse as to why they're getting rid of her too. They said they have to get rid of her because they're kids are too rough, but they have 2 other dogs that they're keeping...apparently the kids are better with the yorkies they have?? 

Anyways, it's a sad situation, but could be a great one for me  I'm so excited to hear back from them.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck and I can't wait to see an update! I hope you get her!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad they are rehoming her. Sounds like a miserable situation. I hope you have good luck!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I got my little buddy of Craigslist too! Good luck in getting her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! she looks sooo sad! I hope this works out for you. She needs a nice safe home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a good feeling about this rayer:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Sep 7 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631442


> I got my little buddy of Craigslist too! Good luck in getting her.[/B]



I got Pebbles from Craigslist last May and she is so amazing, I am always looking on there to see if there are any more babies that need homes.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

No answer back yet  I know it has only been a day, but I am a very impatient woman  ...and very excited!! I hope she's still available!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

:Good luck: I hope it all works out for you and you can bring her home to Pebbles so she can have a sister. :Flowers 2:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I hope it works out for you. She looks so sweet and I feel sorry for her situation!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Hope it works out and she gets the family she deserves-yours! That picture is so sad...it looks like she is saying, "come get me"


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good Luck!!! I hope Pebbles gets a sister!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you heard anything today? Maybe you should call back


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Have you heard anything? did you call?


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

The ad on craigslist is gone, so someone has this little furbutt! Sure hope Pebbles has a new little sister!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just tried to look too, and it's gone.....deleted! 

I hope, I hope, I hope you got the pup. :tender:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope :bysmilie: I've sent her 3 e mails and she never answered me back. Then I found the ad had been deleted last night, so I'm assuming she is gone. I hope she found a good home. I'm disappointed, but there are always more furbutts who need homes


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, I really thought you found your new baby.


----------

